# Your name + the hedgehog game



## Melkor (Jan 29, 2016)

I didn't see a thread already made about this, but there's this game you play where you put your first name in google images search and then put 'the hedgehog' afterwards, then google image search and post the first result that comes up.

I don't really feel like searching my RL name, so I'm just going to go with my name on here.






Post your results in this thread.


----------



## Haltmann (Jan 29, 2016)

This is interesting for mine because my name comes up as a really popular, commonly drawn one...


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 29, 2016)

One for my IRL name....

And one for my screenna-- what the fuck.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is a really good way at getting people to drop half their powerword


----------



## Melkor (Jan 29, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> This is a really good way at getting people to drop half their powerword


If they give out their RL name, sure.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jan 29, 2016)

Two of my results are pokemon cards of sonic recolors. Promising, huh?


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 29, 2016)

Misty has a lot of results, but I went with the one that "matches" my avatar.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 29, 2016)

Spoiler



I am so glad I've yet to find a Kinsey the Hedgehog...



Umm..thanks mom and dad?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 29, 2016)

jesus


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 29, 2016)

Not the result I was expecting...


----------



## Somar (Jan 29, 2016)

Figures


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 29, 2016)

IRL:


Spoiler: NSFWish?





 
I guess that this OC is furless, and the artist decided to draw her naked and with her space power armor?



"Pikonic the hedgehog" doesn't work that well because it's based of Sonichu, I just get my old avatars here and a doodle I did once. The top left is my shitty fan jam page and the bottom right is some medallion doodles I did once for a fanfic. I have no idea what's with the middle right, and the other three are avatars I've had here. Lame.


----------



## Bogs (Jan 30, 2016)

Close enough.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 30, 2016)

Does the world really need to see an Uncanny Valley the Hedgehog?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Jan 31, 2016)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> View attachment 70936


----------



## Hat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## cans.wav (Jan 31, 2016)

Fucking really?


----------



## Argonian Scum (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing but TES stuff. Did I win or lose?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 31, 2016)

..I don't even..


----------



## Trickie (Jan 31, 2016)

I guess...?


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 31, 2016)

We've done this before; I recall because last time we did this I put in MasterDisaster the Hedgehog and ended up actually being Sonic.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Feb 4, 2016)

Couldn't find anything my username, so I tired my real first name instead. 




So kawaii


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 4, 2016)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Couldn't find anything my username, so I tired my real first name instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Sonic plus another cancerous fandom.


----------



## tsumugi (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm so... beautiful...


----------



## Tismo (Feb 6, 2016)

tismo the hedgehog yields nothing. Autismo the hedgehog leads to ironic shit.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 6, 2016)

I got...this.
http://randy-the-hedgehog.deviantart.com/




Also, googling autism the hedgehog got me this.
http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:300556


> Why does sonic have so many autistic fans?
> Kuzrock
> I'm not trying to diss sonic/his fans. I have autism myself so this isn't a anti-autism thread but I been seeing a lot of bad fan media/some people irl who enjoy sonic at my special school.
> 
> Does sonic have a mostly autistic following or do people just say it to hate on the series/furries.



Also, posting a "classic"


Spoiler


----------



## c-no (Feb 6, 2016)

Couldn't find any hedgehogs using my screename but I did search for one that used the name it was derived from. Somewhere in the bowels of this site, there was a thread where we briefly looked up our names to see if it was used for autistic Sonic OC drawings.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 7, 2016)

Here's Doc the Hedgehog






I'm sticking with the second image though


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 7, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Here's Doc the Hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOTTA GO *URP* FAST MORTY


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm a wallet, apparently.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 8, 2016)

Melkor said:


> I didn't see a thread already made about this, but there's this game you play where you put your first name in google images search and then put 'the hedgehog' afterwards, then google image search and post the first result that comes up.
> 
> I don't really feel like searching my RL name, so I'm just going to go with my name on here.
> 
> ...




You didn't search. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/yourname-the-hedgehog.1650/


----------



## Melkor (Feb 8, 2016)

cat said:


> You didn't search.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/yourname-the-hedgehog.1650/


I did though, and I didn't get any results.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 8, 2016)

I literally have the worst name ever.


Spoiler











 

Thanks, Mom and Dad.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow I'm such a colossal faggothuge


----------



## A Skeleton (Feb 8, 2016)

every result after this was of hedgehog skeletons


Spoiler: real name/ow the edge


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Feb 8, 2016)

Kiwi name, first result.




Kiwi name, first result in the spirit of the game.



"sexy bed wear for the Devil."

Real name - which does not include the letter B - first result.




Real name, first result in the spirit of the game.



I'm...oddly delighted by all of this.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Feb 8, 2016)

Mine sucked. Here's Null the Hedgehog instead.


Spoiler: The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Mar 29, 2016)

yeah sure

i just realized NiGHTS is mispelled.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 29, 2016)

Not-NiGHTS said:


> yeah sure
> 
> i just realized NiGHTS is mispelled.


THEY GAVE HIM TIDDIES NOOOOOO


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Mar 29, 2016)

Melkor said:


> THEY GAVE HIM TIDDIES NOOOOOO


 Melkor's Trigger?


----------



## ChristmasDuck (Apr 10, 2016)

It could be ten times worse


Spoiler


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Apr 10, 2016)

ChristmasDuck said:


> It could be ten times worse
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Looks like it at least had some effort put into it.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 10, 2016)

This is Phil the hedgehog and wtf is he doing a tumbs down jig?


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> This is Phil the hedgehog and wtf is he doing a tumbs down jig?


He's trying to tell you how wrong this is.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh my.



Spoiler: l-lewd :3











Notable second result:


----------



## sm0t (Apr 14, 2016)

Spoiler: First name











Nothing Sonic-related comes up if I put in my username exactly how it's spelled here, and this is the only hedgehog thing that comes up if I spell my username like "smot:"



Spoiler: It doesn't even have the same name.  Also diapers.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy fuck. I'm some kind of Dobson wet dream, apparently.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 15, 2016)

Why the fuck is there one of these for my name on google...


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Apr 15, 2016)

oh cool i got a edgy one


----------



## Ryuuzaki (L) (Apr 15, 2016)

OH DEAR GOD


----------



## Nothin Personnel Kid (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## RIP_SANITY (Nov 4, 2017)

The fuck?


----------



## Reynard (Nov 4, 2017)

Typed in my screen name here.




Greatest part is that the source of my name isn't female, but according to the image irl, it's a surname for this character.  Who isn't even a hedgehog.
In fact, I got so few results that I tried it with my IRL name and one of the first results was this:




Best part is that I'm a dude and my name isn't one that can go to either sex like Jamie or Corey or something.  Is Google trying to tell me something?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm definitely not going to do my irl name, and when I did my full username nothing really popped up. So I did rumpled the hedgehog:




And then I did foreskin the hedgehog:




Hm...


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 4, 2017)

I found nothing for my username but pics that link back to the farms and this...

 His hair looks like an OC.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Nov 4, 2017)

TRIGGERED. 

This is the first image for Jan Hus the Hedgehog

I don't know what I was expecting...


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 4, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Here's Doc the Hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're gonna do Bootlegged Rick and Morty hedgehogs, you gotta do it right!


Spoiler





 

 

 


This last one was labeled as MPREG...


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 4, 2017)

ok


 
Let me put in my nickname and see what I- geeeeAAAAAAGHHHHHH


----------

